# 1995 Maxima, is it OBD II Compatible?



## kissofdeath007 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been asked recently, I just signed up. Does anyone know if the Nissan Maxima 1995 is OBD II compatible? If not, how do I diagnose a check engine problem? Should I assume that if it's not ODB II ready, I can use an OBD I? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

it is ODBII but it has a special port for checking codes thats in the fuse box. its a Nissan 2 adapter that you'll need


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Same prob - so the ALDL under the dash wont pull codes even with an OBDI scanner? Are you saying it requires the adapter even with the OBDI scanner or that an OBDII scanner will work but it has to be from the fuse box?

So where can I get one of these Nissan 2 adapters for OBDII?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Not a real active forum huh?

So, since this max has 205K miles and I just bought it a week ago, should I just put an O2 sen on there and reset the CE and see what it is? 

Alternatively, will this adapter work ?

SNAP ON MT2500 SCANNER NISSAN-2 ADAPTER MT2500-58:eBay Motors (item 280362552681 end time Jul-23-09 18:57:53 PDT)
SNAP ON MT2500 SCANNER NISSAN-2 ADAPTER MT2500-58


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

All 4th generation Maxima's and on are OBDII.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok at least thats something - can someone tell me what pins need to be jumpered to check codes?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No pins get jumped. The ecu is right next to the accelerator pedal. Theres a hole with a screw in it(which may be covered with a sticker if it hasnt been accessed before), thats where you get your codes from. Well actually they'll be indicated by the check engine light flashing. Turn the screw with a screw driver clockwise and hold it for 2 seconds before turning it back counter-clockwise. You should then see the check engine light flash...there will be long flashes and short flashes.

You can use this site...pmohr's A32 CEL Decoder to decode your flashes. It will be in 4 digit form. For example, 3 long flashes followed by 4 fast flashes would be input as 0304.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks - just what the doc ordered. 
On a possible good note - the 6 month old bat died friday night and needless to say, that effectively cleared the CE. So far it has not come back. 
fingers crossed.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a code 0505. It says IAC not operating correctly.

But it seems to idle fine.


----------



## alegoric2 (Jul 16, 2009)

*So it's OBD II Comp, but a scanner doesn't work?*

I must be missing something, 1995 is OBD II so why wouldn't a OBD II scanner work? Where do I buy this adapter, and specific information and where do you plug the scanner in?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Forget the code reader. Do it old school like http://www.nissanforums.com/members/jncoracer.html said. 

I ended up having to turn the ECM screw about 1.25 turns clockwise and trying to start the car. You think get a series of long and short flashes. You can then use the URL to give you a starting point. 

I cleaned the contacts and so far it as not relit.

Another good list of codes 
Nissan Infinity How To Check ECU OBDII Codes And Reset Check Engine Light


----------



## alegoric2 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Something is wrong*

I am being told the car is OBDII compatible, another shop said it's OBD! and another said it needs a Nissan Adapter for my scanner. Who's right here, I'm going to the dealer, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just go to Autozone or other parts store. They can check the codes FOR FREE.

A friend of mine, BlueBOB, says his '95 is OBD. I just checked with him but also remember a long time ago a conversation he had with an OBD software engineer...the engineer was surprised he had OBD as well.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Every AZ I went to said they did not have the NISSAN adapter. But since all you got to do is turn the screw on the side of the ECM, it really doesnt matter as far as reading codes go.


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

*I have all the corresponding codes, but*

I am having trouble understanding what one flash, pause, then two short flashes is, it can be 102, 120, 1002, 1020 I would guess which one is it?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Everything I have read says a 95 max is OBD2 from a code diag standpoint. Now how the problem seems to be using a standard code reader. But from what I am seeing, it seems to to confirm that you have a 0102 code (MAF) - especially with that symptom.
Getting a MAF for 100 is really not bad - they probably wont sell you a bad one and someone that mighty have one on here will probably be less certain or want more than 100. 

If your still unsure and have concerns, post the symptoms on the cartalk board at 
Car Talk - Repair and Maintenance

It is very active and someone will probably be able to speak from a more informed perspective.


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

*Finally, thank you, I thought this was*

Thought this was taking a while and pretty basic, now i understand 1 flash=01 and then 2 flashes=02, not 1020 or any other number. New MAFS are all over Ebay for $100 stead Autozone for double, no wonder big companies are going out of business, they are over priced and it's the same part and new.


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

What "contacts" did you clean?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

allegoric said:


> What "contacts" did you clean?


Just the ones for the IAC connections to the TB. So far, no CE. I did get one a week or so ago (it showed cyls4 and 6missfire). I just cleared it to get the car inspected. It probably wont see too much driving until school starts back.


----------



## allegoric (Jul 14, 2009)

*Think I found the problem*

http://www.lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A3...NTB98-008b.pdf

In making phone calls I was directed to the engine harness by a Nissan tech.
The large harness (wrapped in black tape running in a T shape).

I just don't have time right now.


----------

